# Sweet Rally Weekend!



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I showed on Friday and Saturday. My dog got his 5th and 6th RAE legs taking Rally High Combined both days! Super fun! My other dog earned her RE as well!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

awesome !!!!! congratulations love the pic....


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Congrats! Great pic too.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations! The look on his face, lol. "Yea I do this all the time, it's no thing."


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!  

That's a nice load of some ribbon loot! Well done!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you everyone! Sass can verify that that it can all go terribly wrong when I show this dog! He is always engaged and trying hard, but often times, he gets so jazzed up that it can be a train-wreck of over-excitement! It is not unusual for me to be yiped at and body-checked in the ring! Looks pretty tough. This dog loves his agility and seems to try to turn everything into that sort of event.

It's really fun when we somehow manage to stay on task!


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Congrats! It sounds like it was a great weekend!


----------

